
Ask HN: What is the best path to become a software tester - tinymina
My name is Mina, I recently moved to London. I have a bachelor in engineering and one in psychology which I soon realized I cannot equate here, so I am now trying to shift careers to become a software tester.<p>As I have no practical experience in testing and cannot find any entry level jobs, I thought that the most likely path would be to get a ISTQB certification and then try to find a job, however since this involves a financial investment, I wanted to ask if anybody had similar experiences and if the ISTQB helped in their case.<p>In the meantime I finished the courses on QA Tutor (qatutor.com) and I am currently going through the codeacademy classes to extend my knowledge of python and try to create a portfolio.
======
dpeck
Just one datapoint, but I've never heard of ISTQB and have been in industry
(primarily information security) for ~10 years with 4 years of CS undergrad
before that. I generally see those things as a waste of time and money to get
unless you want to work in a very large and very traditional (finance,
insurance, etc) company.

Engineering background should give you a good foundation for analytical
thought and building testing systems. I'd leverage that as well as you can in
interviews. Past that, read up a lot on modern approaches to testing and have
a working knowledge of the terminology and approach for a few frameworks for
ruby/python/java/c# to cover a fair amount of currently popular development
languages.

Learn a scripting language really really well, whether python or ruby.

Best of luck.

------
mcv
After a career that had nothing to do with software or testing, my sister
became a software tester by getting hired by a company that put her through
training for software testing (after testing her quite thoroughly for
analytical ability). She's now a successful software tester at a different
company and moving towards analist or something like that.

------
comatory
I'm considering the same thing but I don't know if ISTQB has any value in the
real world ? I do have practical experience with Python programming and
nosetest framework. I'd suggest trying that too.

